# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Was sich so alles in ein WC verirrt

## wein4tler

*Python mit Hammer aus einer Toilette befreit*

Freiwillige Helfer mussten die geliebte Toilette einer Familie mit einem Hammer zertrümmern, um eine drei Meter lange Python zu befreien.




pp Bangkok. 
Der 40 Jahre alte Hausbesitzer Jaksana Nakbut rief die freiwilligen Helfer einer Rettungsstaffel zu Hilfe, nachdem seine Tochter eine Pythonschlange in der Toilette bemerkt. 

Herr Jaksana erklärte den Helfern, dass seine Tochter zunächst gedacht habe, dass jemand vergessen habe, seine „Last“ wegzuspülen. Als sie dann genauer hinsah, bemerkte sie den Kopf einer Python und rief ihre Mutter. 

Die erfahrenen Schlangenfänger versuchten eine Stunde lang vergeblich, der Python eine Schlinge um den Hals zu legen. Aller Versuche scheiterten.
Anstatt die Schlange aus der Toilette zu entfernen mussten sie nun die Toilette von der Schlange entfernen. Die Männer demontierten kurzerhand die gesamte Toilette und brachten sie zusammen mit der Schlange nach draußen. Aber auch hier versuchten die Männer vergeblich, die Schlange aus der Toilette zu befreien. 

Einer der Männer besorgte sich schließlich einen Hammer und musste zum Leid der Familie das geliebte Stück kurz und klein schlagen, bevor die Männer die drei Meter Schlange freilegen konnten. 

Erst dann konnten die Helfer die drei Meter lange Schlange einfangen und in Sicherheit bringen. Die Retter vermuten, dass die Schlange durch ein Rohr gekrochen ist und ihren Ausgang nicht mehr gefunden hat.

Quelle: bangkok.coconuts.co/2015/05/15/volunteers-use-hammer-evict-python-toilet

----------

